# For the Challenge



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

This isn't a real journal.  It's more of a little progress-tracking sort of thing that I'm using for the body-changing challenge that ends on July 30th. I'm starting really late, but I hope to make decent progress anyway.

I've just come off a long bulking phase during which I gained about 60 pounds..(From July 2001 to May 2002)...I started at 5'7, 85 pounds and now I'm at 5'7 145 pounds. While my bodyfat did increase from approximately 10-13% to around 20%, I gained a lot of LBM and a ton of strength. 

Before July 30th I'd like to bring my bodyfat down as low as I can while maintaining as much muscle as possible. Muscle takes precedence, so if it takes longer than I'd like that's fine.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Miss LeDix she wanted to join the challenge and Twin Peak said it was OK. He is a judge.


----------



## craig777 (May 28, 2002)

Jane that is our Den Mother, Miss LeDix.


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Jane *_I hope it's ok that I'm joining kind of late.



You do know that this entire challenge is based on improvement, right?  From what I can see you don't stand a chance.  You've got no room for improvement, you're already stunning!


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 28, 2002)

Good luck in the challenge!


----------



## w8lifter (May 28, 2002)

Welcome to IM Jane, good to see you here


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for everyone's support! 

Albob, thats quite nice but I'm afraid you havent given me a chance to post my 'other' pics. Clothes do hide a lot....here is what 20-21% body fat looks like


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

Err, scary face, yah.


----------



## sawheet (May 28, 2002)

I think you look great in the scary hair pic


----------



## Robboe (May 28, 2002)

Hey janey


----------



## Robboe (May 28, 2002)

Are you here to fight for the cause?


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

Thanks sawheet

Hey Robboe! What's up? Damn, why you gotta go find these scary photos? The whole point was for you NOT to see 'em.  

edit...ah you add a second post. Yes, I'm here for the cause. I'm also here to kick serious ass in this body changing thingamajig.


----------



## Robboe (May 28, 2002)

Great, ever since ActionMatt got banned i've been a lone ranger.

Now i have a new partner in crime muwhahahaha....


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

*high five*

Now I must leave in order to complete what must be the dumbest assignment in the history of education....not only am I required to design a house based on the principles of Feng Shui, but I get to BUILD it, using cardboard, paper, mini furniture, etc....all for an AP World History class?  It would be quite amusing and ironic if I didn't have to DO the DAMN thing. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

Welcome! So I have a few questions, first, that first pic and the later ones are NOT at the same time right?  What is your weight and BF% at each of them?  When were they taken?

Second, how in the world did you almost DOUBLE your bodyweight?

Third, how could your BF% be 10-13% if you only weighted 85 pounds???  Wouldn't it be more like 1%?

anyway, welcome and goodluck in the challenge!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 28, 2002)

Just checked out your profile -- nice job!


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 28, 2002)

Good luck in the challenge, but have to say your already great lookin. Looks like your focused and gonna do awesome. 

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

Twin peak....Actually all these pictures are from within the last week. The second two are just today, actually. The first was something like last Wednesday. Like I said, clothes cover a lot.  I'm also bloated from my CKD carb up yesterday, so that might have helped. But hey, the worse the before pics, the better the after pics.  I'm 5'7, ~145 pounds, ~20-21% bodyfat. 

At 85, I was probably closer to 10%, you're right. Possibly less. I didn't get my bodyfat checked accurately until the early fall, when I was up to 100 and about 12-13%. So I'm estimating 10% for the summertime. At that point I had dabbled in weights but never really discovered bodybuilding...just wanted to lose weight...yes, I was quite stupid. And quite sick. I was hospitalized briefly, but now my goal is to weigh as much as possible while keeping a healthy bodyfat level, which is quite a turnaround.  

Gaining weight was pretty tough, yeah, given my mindset at the time. Mainly I ate over maintenance pretty consistently and trained. Just the basics really. If I bulked 'cleaner' I could have avoided some of the fat gain, but after spending over a year living on salad and whatnot, my body rebelled.

Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## sawheet (May 28, 2002)

It is very possible to be 85 lbs and 10 % or even more BF.  You loose mostly muscle with an eating disorder or severe training and calorie resricting. I have seen marathon runners weigh 120lbs with a bf of 25%


----------



## Jane (May 28, 2002)

Yup, you're right Sawheet. At some point I probably just started eating strictly right off my muscle mass....Stupid stupid stupid.


----------



## kuso (May 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You do know that this entire challenge is based on improvement, right?  From what I can see you don't stand a chance.  You've got no room for improvement, you're already stunning!



It doesn`t happen very often, but this is one time I have to agree 100% with ALBOB here.......WOW  

Um....welcome to IM.com  :


----------



## Miss LeDix (May 29, 2002)

kuso, stop the drooling. Jane is still a newbie! Give her some time to adjust before setting in with the pornality!


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> kuso, stop the drooling. Jane is still a newbie! Give her some time to adjust before setting in with the pornality!



You reading my thoughts  

I thought a whole lot of pornal things, but don`t think I posted them


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Jane *_Albob, thats quite nice but I'm afraid you havent given me a chance to post my 'other' pics. Clothes do hide a lot....here is what 20-21% body fat looks like



BWAAAAAAAAAA   YOU?  Talking to ME?  About a scary stomach????  BWAAAAAAAA   The running "stomach" joke is, "ALBOB never settles for a six pack when he could have a keg!"


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> BWAAAAAAAAAA   YOU?  Talking to ME?  About a scary stomach????  BWAAAAAAAA   The running "stomach" joke is, "ALBOB never settles for a six pack when he could have a keg!"



But you are workin on cutting back to a party ball aren't ya? 

Jane is a babe that's about all we can say.


----------



## Stacey (May 29, 2002)

WELCOME TO IM!!!
Good luck with the challenge!! You have really turned your body and your mind around!! THATS AWESOME!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## ALBOB (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> But you are workin on cutting back to a party ball aren't ya?


So far I'm down to about a case.  



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Jane is a babe that's about all we can say.



Big time DITTO!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (May 29, 2002)

Jane, Welcome, and you dont look bad, you look mighty good!!!


----------



## Jane (May 29, 2002)

Thanks for the welcomes and the nice comments guys. 
I'll probably do a photo update every two weeks or so, to keep myself in check.

and Justin dammit, go eat your carrots. lol.


----------



## ZECH (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> 
> 
> You do know that this entire challenge is based on improvement, right?  From what I can see you don't stand a chance.  You've got no room for improvement, you're already stunning!



I agree!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 29, 2002)

Yeah excellent turnaround on the mindset, truly impressive!  We are glad to have you hear!


----------



## Jane (May 29, 2002)

I didn't think it was possible. When a friend whod been through similar experiences told me it was, I didn't believe him at all. I didn't think I could ever change, that things could ever be different. The statistics were against me, my doctors were sick of me, and my family was thoroughly worn out.

But if anyone has ever felt like things will never be different for them, I'm living proof that you can turn your life around completely. You can change how you look, how you act, and how you live. It doesn't even have to take that long. My transformation (physical and emotional) took a year. A year out of my life and now I am free from that ugly history forever instead of wallowing in it. Anyone can do it! Little by little, even the most daunting goals can be completely broken.  And the other side...well, it's better than I've ever imagined.


----------



## Robboe (Jun 3, 2002)

*poke poke*

You're a slacker janey


----------



## Jane (Jun 3, 2002)

I toldja this wasn't a journal.  I keep a journal in a wordpad document instead. I might turn it into article form for wbb once I'm done this phase.

This thread is purely for progress-checks until July 30th. I'll post a pic every now and then.

JUNE 1, 2002--hooray for summer


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Awsome job on the turnaround  85lbs...Jeeesus that's thin.

You look great. Your BF looks good to me.

Woman...soft...gooood.


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Oongawa.........You, Jane............Me, like black dresses!!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Me, like black dresses!!!!!


He wears them all the time


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

And I look DAMN good too!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> And I look DAMN good too!


Oh yeah...snicker snicker...I bet you do.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Jane! Look what you've done! You've got the hounds on a scent and they won't let up until you post more pics!


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Hooooowwwwllll!!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey Fade, I didn't mention pictures.  YOU didn't mention pictures.  Looks like the only one asking for pictures is Miss LeDix.  Do you think we might have actually lured Miss LeDix over to the Dark Side?


----------



## Fade (Jun 3, 2002)

Maybe she want's upskirt pics of Jane in that black dress......hmmm....better give her what she wants Jane.

Albob, think it worked??


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fade99 *_Albob, think it worked??



I sure hope so.  Wouldn't mind that view myself.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 3, 2002)

Neither would I!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Hey Fade, I didn't mention pictures.  YOU didn't mention pictures.  Looks like the only one asking for pictures is Miss LeDix.  Do you think we might have actually lured Miss LeDix over to the Dark Side?



That happened long time ago! She just won't admit it! Go read some of the girls journals and read some of her pornal remarks! And Jane.......Wow!!!! Ok....on to the bikini pics!!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Whatever. Whatever. Whatever.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey, I wana see too!!!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2002)

BTW Jane.......YOU LOOK AWESOME!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

Ok you filthy mongrels... she is a beautiful, sweet, *17-yr-old* young lady.  Don't go trying to corrupt her with all your pornality  

Just let me and MissL know if they start to bug you!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks butterfly for telling them off! Glad to know you're hear on PP (pornality patrol) while I've been so busy lately...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 3, 2002)

No problem MissL, I draw the line when the victims are underage innocents


----------



## Robboe (Jun 4, 2002)

I can see some good back definition coming through on that photo janey 

You'll be walking round with goldberg-style traps soon.

How cool would that be.


----------



## craig777 (Jun 4, 2002)

Jane, you are looking good. Pretty young lady.  

I am going to have to agree with Miss LeDix and Butterfly, but 17 is just too young for me to be pornal.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2002)

Hey, I'm still young, so it should be all good!!  No harm done!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 4, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by RoCk79 *_
> Hey, I'm still young, so it should be all good!!  No harm done!!


That's true... your still a youngin so your off the hook


----------



## ALBOB (Jun 4, 2002)

I'm still young at heart, does that count?


----------



## Jane (Jun 8, 2002)

Thanks to everyone for the positive stuff.  

But y'all aren't getting pornal pics from me, so you may as well give up. Anyone who knows me will vouch for this. 

So, like I said, update pic once a week or so... 

Now THIS tiny little baby thing is from around *March*. I remember how hard I tried to get just the right lighting to create the semblance of muscle, lol. My grandma could probably bench more than that arm could. Compare this with the next one...


----------



## Jane (Jun 8, 2002)

Hey look, it grew.  I know there's like *no* definition, but I can feel the bis and tris under there, and by the time this challenge is over, hopefully they will show themselves clearer. Anyway, I know it's not much, but it is _some_ progress, by my standards.


----------



## Jane (Jun 8, 2002)

Current face...
I hope to get more cheekbone definition et cetera through this challenge. I want my face back, dammit. Keto really seems to help with that, draining the water and such...


----------



## Jane (Jun 8, 2002)

Just having fun with photography...

That's it for this week, see y'all later.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey Jane! Just read through your journal and I'm so happy that you were able to turn your life around.. I'm sort of in a process myself (psycologically first of all.. ) and am a recovered bulimic.. I will keep checking in to see how you're doing.. Once again, a big thumbs up  !!

And.. I have to say you look absolutely beautiful!!  Keep it up girlie!


----------



## Jane (Jun 9, 2002)

Thanks so much. 

I wish you the best of luck...seriously, overcoming disordered eating/preocupation with eating lets you see how much more there is to life. Your self esteem soars...your confidence is high, you become mature and "enlightened" in comparison to your peers, who are still wallowing in all their societal-pressure hangups. Change is scary, but with faith in yourself, you can get through anything. Hope things get better for you!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 9, 2002)

Hi Janey.


----------



## Jane (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn, you can't go scaring me like that.
I thought you were *ahem* someone else for a second.
lol@location. Leave the hookers alone eh...


My avatar is still cooler.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 9, 2002)

My My you are looking awesome!!!!  So you anywhere near Arizona?  =)


----------



## Jane (Jun 9, 2002)

No, but I'd like to visit one day. 

Thanks!


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 10, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Jane *_
*Leave the hookers alone eh...*

You know me better than that.

tee hee
*
My avatar is still cooler.  *

Pssh....you wish. This is original GI Joe. The only thing better would be vintage Mr. T from the A-Team years.


----------



## Jane (Jun 10, 2002)

Mr. A from the T what?

Damn capitalists.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jun 10, 2002)

hey there. Just wanted to say, your lookin great. Keep up the good work. 

oh yeah the black and white one was cool. It's always fun goofin around with that stuff.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Jane *_
> No, but I'd like to visit one day.
> 
> Thanks!



Anytime you want, I would be more then happy to show you around Arizona!!!!


----------

